# MECA 2X, March 29th, Tempe, AZ



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

"Registration is from 8 a.m. To 10 a.m. Registration will be cut off at that time due to the fact that we're going to have a lot of vehicles and this is a one day event. Pre-registration is advised you can contact David Galloway Arizona State Meca Director at 602 748 8398."


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

TWO WEEKS AWAY>>>>>>>>>>>> WHOS GOING????


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm trying reeeeeeal hard to get my Passat done in time to compete! I need 6 more hands!


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

mikey7182 said:


> I'm trying reeeeeeal hard to get my Passat done in time to compete! I need 6 more hands!


I am in the same situation. I have too much to get done. Takes time and money.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm trying to make it there- I, much like you guys, am working on some things and trying to get it all back together and tuned so I can participate. Hope to see you all in Tempe!


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

im going to try to break away and check this event out- "try" being the keyword.


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

I too am attempting to get everything back together...


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

This is a possibility for me as well. My build wont be complete, but it should be playing some decent quality music.... hopefully...

It would be cool to meet some new people from another state.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Whew! One step closer... It's all back together and tunable as of about an hour ago. Now comes the task of trying to get it all tuned again before the Saturday drive...

I think I can... I think I can...


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

I cleared a path thru my calendar and am driving up to this event- anybody wants to go get breakfast before the event????


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Sure, hot9dog, How about "U.S. Egg" right there on baseline about a mile east of the event?


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

XSIV SPL said:


> Sure, hot9dog, How about "U.S. Egg" right there on baseline about a mile east of the event?


There is also a Dennys right there. NE corner.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

The real Subzero said:


> There is also a Dennys right there. NE corner.


Indeed, there is. I lived near Baseline/Hardy several years ago and have eaten at both; trust me on this, U.S. Egg has a better breakfast


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Im likely not going to make it to the comp. Im waiting on doors to be wrapped and a part for my amp. and now I also have to work overtime. Sucks.


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

U.S. egg works for me. My car wont be done, but i still want to check this event out, take pictures, check out other people's systems and meet up with people from the forum.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

DLO13 said:


> This is a possibility for me as well. My build wont be complete, but it should be playing some decent quality music.... hopefully...
> 
> It would be cool to meet some new people from another state.


Not happening.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

DLO13 said:


> Not happening.


Doesnt look like i will be able to go either. I am waiting on my door panels. sucks.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

So, it's looking a little slim on SO CAL attendees at this point...

I'm going, but mainly because I have some people to see there and some vacation days to use up...

Damon, you're the only one who hasn't yet said they're not going to make it... are you going to make it??


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

Im out guys. Hoping to be able to make it back to Arizona for Buzzman's gtg. 


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Sad to hear, but understood... keep it rockin' Damon!


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

So, this was definitely an event to remember-

We started out at Frys in Tempe. Things were going fine until a little old lady from a block or so down the way rode up on her bicycle, apparently irritated by her windows rattling and her wall hangings going crooked. She summoned the Tempe PD, who, upon learning there was no permit for this event (huh?), informed us that we were officially shut down, promising to return in great numbers (must've been a slow day for the Tempe PD) to literally escort us all off the premises if we did not comply...

So, the plan was hatched to move the event across the freeway to the Arizona Mills mall parking lot... After all, what could possibly go wrong over there? The back corner of the lot is cornered by two freeways and who would possibly give a hoot about us?

Paul Blart (the mall cop), that's who... and he has mall mgmt AND Tempe PD on speed-dial...

So, we're just trying to complete our sheets and get outta here, right? We need a venue!

High Voltage Customs stepped up and offered to host the remainder of the event. Cool, but it's 15 miles away in west Phoenix... No problem, EVERYONE at the meet picked up and trekked over to HVC, and the meet was completed. That's dedication...

Thank you to both Frys and High Voltage Customs for hosting this 3-stage event! 

In spite of the venue issues, I had a great time. The PHX area sound off crew is made up of a great bunch of folks and I met a bunch of great people. I'll definitely come back to PHX and visit with these folks whenever I'm able.


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

it was a typical sunny Arizona day- I got too much sun on my face. lol
I had a good time!
here are some random pics of the event










I met up with XSIV SPL and had breakfast before the meet, he has a very nice car- super sanitary install with a great sound stage.
A very cool day.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Sounds like the fun started after we left!


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

John, thanks for the highlights


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

Sounds like I missed out on a fun time!


Beware of autocorrect...


----------

